# Java JRE und JAVAC auf Suse 9.0 (rpm?)



## lukelukeluke (2. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen Server von webtropia.com gemietet, mit Suse 9.0 und Root- Zugang.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich java Programme ausführen will und auch mit Javac kompilieren will. Direkt auf dem Server. Desshalb brauche ich java und javac.
Installations-CDs habe ich ja keine zur Verfügung weil der Server weit weg ist. Und im suse ftp dir ist java nicht zu sehen für 9.0 (ausser updates).

Kenn jemand ein sun java 1.4.2 jre rpm für Suse 9.0?

Und gleich die zweite Frage: hat das jre auch javac drin? (müsste glaube ich...).
Ich kann eben nicht zu viel installieren, da ich nur wenig Speicher habe. Brauche also nur java und javac.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Vielen Dank!
-lukas


----------



## deepthroat (2. September 2005)

Hi.

Also erstmal solltest du grundsätzlich, wenn es ein Update für ein Paket gibt, dieses Update auch installieren anstatt das Originalpaket.

Dann hat die JRE (Java Runtime Environment) natürlich keinen  Java Compiler (javac) mit drin. Schließlich ist es nur die Ausführungsumgebung und keine Entwicklungsumgebung (JDK).

Du bräuchtest also ein java2 RPM. So wie's ausschaut ist die neueste Version für SuSE 9.0 1.4.2-144. Ein solches RPM kannst du z.B. hier runterladen.

Allerdings brauchst du auch 28 MiB Platz auf dem Server wenn du es installierst.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, das du das JRE Paket installierst und dann als Compiler jikes verwendest.


----------



## lukelukeluke (2. September 2005)

Hi deepthroat,
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Also auf dem Suse ftp Server ist das gleiche 1.4.2 java paket auch unter "9.0, updates" aufgelistet. Ist es dann nicht nur ein Update (Das war der Grund wieso ich es nicht installiert habe)? (Also immerhin ist es auch 20 MB).
Das mit dem anderen Java Compiler werde ich in diesem Fall dann so machen...
Gruss, Luke


----------



## RedWing (2. September 2005)

Hallo,
wieso schaust du nicht bei sun direkt?
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp

Die jdk 5.0 hat alles was du brauchst und braucht ca 138 MB Speicherplatz für die Installation...


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## deepthroat (2. September 2005)

lukelukeluke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi deepthroat,
> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> Also auf dem Suse ftp Server ist das gleiche 1.4.2 java paket auch unter "9.0, updates" aufgelistet. Ist es dann nicht nur ein Update (Das war der Grund wieso ich es nicht installiert habe)?


Also normalerweise ersetzt ein Update Paket ein anderes immer vollständig (es ist halt nur eine neuere Version). Außer die XXX-patch.rpm Pakete, die setzen eine bestimmte Vorgängerversion voraus und tauschen nur die Dateien aus, die sich geändert haben (im Idealfall).

Ich seh aber gerade, du mußt beide Pakete installieren: das java2-jre und java2 RPM. Das macht dann zusammen 89MiB (ca. 63MiB wenn nur jre + jikes).


----------



## lukelukeluke (2. September 2005)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso schaust du nicht bei sun direkt?
> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
> Die jdk 5.0 hat alles was du brauchst und braucht ca 138 MB Speicherplatz für die Installation...


1) Ich war auf der Sun Seite vor und nach dem Mittag, die Download Links für java1.4.2 jre und java1.4.2sdk sind tot.
2) Ich will möglichst was das funktioniert, hab Erfahrungen gemacht das es meist ein gebastel wird wenns nicht ein offizielles rpm von suse ist, oder jemandem der es extra für suse macht, z.B. packman.


			
				deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also normalerweise ersetzt ein Update Paket ein anderes immer vollständig (es ist halt nur eine neuere Version). Außer die XXX-patch.rpm Pakete, die setzen eine bestimmte Vorgängerversion voraus und tauschen nur die Dateien aus, die sich geändert haben (im Idealfall).


Gut, dann werde ich dieses nehmen...!


			
				deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich seh aber gerade, du mußt beide Pakete installieren: das java2-jre und java2 RPM. Das macht dann zusammen 89MiB (ca. 63MiB wenn nur jre + jikes).


Dann muss ich mir vielleicht nochmals überlegen, was ich genau installiere.
Btw, weiss einer wie das beim Speicherplatz bei den VServern ist? Was man da für Installationen im System verdaddelt zählt ja auch dazu. Aber bei sämtlichen Anbietern scheints so, als könne man nur Traffic und nicht Speicherplatz einsehen...
Gruss, Luke


----------



## RedWing (2. September 2005)

> 1) Ich war auf der Sun Seite vor und nach dem Mittag, die Download Links für java1.4.2 jre und java1.4.2sdk sind tot.



Also momentan  funktionieren sie alle beide...



> 2) Ich will möglichst was das funktioniert, hab Erfahrungen gemacht das es meist ein gebastel wird wenns nicht ein offizielles rpm von suse ist, oder jemandem der es extra für suse macht, z.B. packman.



Ich hatte weder unter suse 8.2 weder unter 9.0 noch unter 9.2 Probleme mit der sdk direkt von sun.
Du musst halt nur schaun das die von Suse mitgebrachten Pakete nicht installiert sind dann funktioniiert das 
ohne Probleme. Runterladen installieren PATH und CLASSPATH entsprechend setzen
fertig  is das Ganze...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## lukelukeluke (2. September 2005)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also momentan  funktionieren sie alle beide...


http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
bin ich auf der falschen Seite?


----------



## deepthroat (2. September 2005)

lukelukeluke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
> bin ich auf der falschen Seite?


Nö, eigentlich nicht. Also bei mir geht's. Vielleicht sind Browsereinstellungen/Proxy/Firewall schuld?


----------



## RedWing (2. September 2005)

> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
> bin ich auf der falschen Seite?





> Vielleicht sind Browsereinstellungen/Proxy/Firewall schuld?



Wenn du über einen Proxy ins Internet gehst wirst du wahrsch auch den ssl Proxy in deinen 
Browsereinstellungen konfigurieren muessen da das bei sun eine https Verbindung ist...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

